# Can you finish summer sausage in the oven even after the smoking and ie bath and been done?



## indycolt13 (Jan 20, 2014)

I recently made some summer sausage on my smoker.  Where as almost all were done, a few slipped by me and were not finished.  I temped about half the batch and they all checked out good but I noticed that a few still felt very soft.  I have already put them in an ice bath and everything and was just going to set my oven at 190 and finish the cooking.  Has anyone ever done this before and did it come out alright?


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 20, 2014)

I would say it wouldn't be a problem.,


----------



## logical1 (Jan 22, 2014)

I had this very same problem two weeks ago.  I made about 30 pounds of summer sausage and dropped about 10 pounds into my digital 6 rack brad as I hadn't finished wiring my larger 5000 watt smoker. But when your jonesing for sausage whats a guy to do....

anyway it was a cold day upon us, and I couldn't get my meat to ever get past 140 degrees....we are talking like 12-14 hours here folks...I think the Bradley was probably overloaded a little bit....the hold over was mind blowing.

So I took a big turkey fryer/ crab cooker pot from the shop and did a hot water bath on the stove in the house.

Started the water at 130 degrees and slowly over the course of a couple of hours brought the water up to 155 ish,

It worked great, so if you have the same problem you can also finish them in the hot water bath...

long story but thought it could be helpful.


----------



## indycolt13 (Jan 22, 2014)

I like the idea of the hot water bath more than what I did.  Putting it in the oven seemed to dry the sausage out a bit.  One question:  Using the hot water bath, did that seem to pull out or dilute the smoke flavor at all?


----------



## logical1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes it did, but it was partially my fault as the first batch I hot water bathed was in the smoker for like 12 hours and I mean they were being smoked for 12 the whole time.. They were good but the balance of my batch I only smoked for like 4 hours and they seem to be very very mild, not bad kind you just not as smokey as most would probably expect...


----------

